# Keep feet dry



## ShiningWit (Jun 23, 2014)

So how do you blokes keep your feet dry when two bucket washing, pw'ing and hosing off the car?
I wear trainers and every time, without fail usually, I nudge the bucket or something and get a shoe full of water 2 minutes into getting started. Wellies seems a bit over kill and Id still probably spill it down the sides anway.

so what is the secret?


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

My secret is to keep a second set of shoes and socks handy to put on once the wash cycle is complete


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

when it's warm i dont really mind as i can change easily when i've done and they dry out quickly anyway but when it's cold and winter time i own these http://www.cottontraders.com/uk/faux-fur-lined-boots/invt/aq10502?bvstate=pg:3/ct:r (the black ones) and they're very comfy and warm!! they are also handy when we go out for a walk if it's muddy/snowy  not sure where to get them from now as these say out of stock but it gives you an idea whats good :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

:detailer:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Use waterless wash


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Green Dunlop wellies


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Waterproof Merrell approach shoes which do a good job of keeping my feet dry.


----------



## Grayham (Nov 6, 2006)

Seal skin socks

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

You could wear swimming trunks and flip flops, :lol: only joking; some of the answers are spot on, my buckets are quite heavy when full and I hardly ever knock them causing water to splash out on to my feet.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I wear these:thumb:


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

I can't say I've ever got really wet when cleaning my cars, and certainly not wet enough to need anything waterproof.


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

Sim said:


> I can't say I've ever got really wet when cleaning my cars, and certainly not wet enough to need anything waterproof.


 Same goes for me!!!


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Andysp said:


> Same goes for me!!!


Never noticed if my boots get wet or not, just got into the habit of putting them on when working on the cars or in the garden its just a big plus that there waterproof :thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Dunlop half-height wellies are my usual detailing footwear. More comfy than normal long wellies and easier to get on and off.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Dunlop-Hal...eywords=dunlop+half+height+wellies&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

You can buy goretex socks to wear inside your shoes, but over your socks. So even if your trainers get wet, your feet will stay nice and dry. 

The sealskinz socks look to be a great idea. Must have a look at those. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Have a pair of Dunlop welly shoes, used them for the last 20 years.
Easy on and off, and for just over a tenner, every couple of years a new pair.
Also great in the garden.
http://www.thesafetysupplycompany.c...-be-gg0.html?gclid=CJ3bjrn55tICFc8y0wodmo0Ibw


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Simple, wear wellies for the washing part. Change into lighter shoes for the rest.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Doesn't bother me if they get wet.


----------



## ShiningWit (Jun 23, 2014)

slim_boy_fat said:


>


:lol:

I go fishing as well! Perfick!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

1. make less mess - work smarter, safer & tidier

2. use less water

3. waterproof work boots - fleecy lined ones for when its cold


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

It is all part of the experience - what's wrong with a bit of trench foot provided you can appreciate a clean vehicle afterwards?


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I wear waterproof walking boots.

I also wear walking trousers as they dry very quickly when wet.

I don't wear anything on my top half though, just my hairy bare chest grrrr. (not really i wear my DW polo!)


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

pair of muck boots, very comfy


----------



## MarkP80 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hmm, I find the worst discomfort during car washing comes not from wet feet but from wet trousers, so I only ever wear shorts to wash the car, regardless of the weather. I have an old pair of trainers which I just leave to dry when I've finished.

Cheers,
MarkP


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

MarkP80 said:


> Hmm, I find the worst discomfort during car washing comes not from wet feet but from wet trousers, so I only ever wear shorts to wash the car, regardless of the weather. I have an old pair of trainers which I just leave to dry when I've finished.
> 
> Cheers,
> MarkP


Wearing shorts even in sub - zero temperatures :doublesho


----------



## MarkP80 (Jun 28, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Wearing shorts even in sub - zero temperatures :doublesho


Absolutely! As an interesting aside, I do now keep my hose reel in the garage, as I went to use it a few weeks ago and the water had frozen solid inside it.


----------



## ShiningWit (Jun 23, 2014)

MarkP80 said:


> Absolutely! As an interesting aside, I do now keep my hose reel in the garage, as I went to use it a few weeks ago and the water had frozen solid inside it.


Ah well when you've finished you see, you should always have a final squirt. Advice that fits various aspects of life.


----------



## roundasapound (Feb 6, 2017)

wellies


----------



## Krakkenbus (Oct 25, 2016)

Sealskinz waterproof socks. Absolutely amazing at keeping your feet dry.


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

To save getting your feet wet and the uncomfort of wellies just pay some one to do the washing part


----------



## Leupold (Jan 31, 2017)

Pair of lightweight boots with goretex lining. Works for grass cutting and car washing.


----------



## Paul Nelson (Mar 9, 2017)

I wear a pair of karrimor boots that i waterproofed or if like today i forgot them then i just get soaking wet feet haha had to chuck my nikes in the washing machine

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------

